# Lehigh Valley, Pa - Allentown, Pa Western Wings



## kthunter33 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a set of Western wings taken off my Pro Plus. Left side was run over so the mounting bracket is bent. Brand new rubber on both sides. Sitting around collecting dust. Ill post pictures later in the week. Shipping on your dime or local pick up. $125 they are yours


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Interested. Pics would help


----------



## kthunter33 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll have pictures up by the weekend, I apologize for the delay!!


----------

